# Forgeworld Seminar at Games Day Chicago 2011



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Forge World held a seminar at Games Day Chicago 2011 (yesterday). They wrote about it in their Newsflash and presented the following teaser picture:








Which has now been confirmed to be a Contemptor Dreadnought Heavy Conversion Beamer.

The seminar was recorded and posted on youtube (as you can see below). I've yet to give it a thorough look but I've absorbed the 40k tidbits after a first initial run-through. I'll add a short summation in another post in this thread for those that doesn't want to watch the movies. Feel free to add to the summation if I've missed something, especially if someone wants to compile a Warhammer Forge summation I'd be grateful. Would also be nice if we could figure out what the questions that they ask actually are, sometimes it's neigh impossible to hear them. 

For those interested here are the videos from the seminar, feel free to give praise to the person (Randomcrapname80) who did the actual filming by giving his videos the thumbs up on youtube and visit his blog:
Part 1: 



Part 2: 



Part 3: 



Part 4: 



Part 5: 



Part 6: 



Part 7: 



Part 8:


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

*40K* Summation:
*Imperial Armour Apocalypse I & II* will be re-release in a Second Edition. They will contain the old units (as in the previous edition) combined with new units and formations (such as the Contemptor Dreadnought). They will update and adjust units that are currently underwhelming according to feedback from the community.









*IA 11* rundown:


> *Eldar*- Corsair units that can be intermingled with the normal Eldar codex to create a Corsair version army (or used as additions to the normal Eldar army without creating a Corsair army).
> Shadow Spectre Phoenix Lord
> 
> *Space Wolves* are getting a special character (2 versions of the same miniature - Runic Armour and Werewolf). Possibly there are Space Wolves specific shoulderpads on the horizon as well.
> ...


New Weapons for *Contemptor Dreadnoughts*:
Twin-Heavy Bolter
Twin-Autocannon
*Plasma Cannon*








*Heavy Conversion Beamer* (as seen in the Newsflash) and fist-mounted Graviton Gun








Mortis Configuration *Assault Cannons* and Shouldermounted *Missile Launcher*








He also jokingly mentions jump packs for Contemptor Dreadnoughts (one can dream, hehe).

Specific *Chapter* and *Chaos* versions of the *Contemptor Dreadnought*.

*Space Marine Techmarine* with Conversion Beamer kit (originally made as the Special Character, Ammeneus Valthex, for Astral Claws in IA9 but parts can be used to make generic Techmarines with Conversion Beamer).

*Dark Eldar Tantalus*, a spiky "dual raider" catamaran that was shown as work in progress on some of the previous photos from earlier last year/this year.









Other things on the Horizon (2011/2012):
More Land Raider variants (Plasma variant mentioned)
More Space Marines Infantry
More Space Marine Vehicles
Terrain pieces


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

dont suppose there mention of more pre heresy bits like terminator shoulder pads?


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Damn it, they tempt me with the knowledge that Elysians will be in IA11, but then say they won't be releasing any new models for my favorite army? Damn you FW, damn you to hell!!!:angry:


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow im so impressed with the Mortis Pattern Contempters especially with the missle launcher i cant wait to get my hands on them, so exciting stuff coming up.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Contemptor Dreadnoughts.... look like huge Terminator suits.

I'm a newb when it comes to 40k, but are these Dreadnoughts usable in any Space Marine army? I'd love to make one (when I have 1. Time and 2. Money 3. My health back) to make one for a possible Grey Knight army. I'd love one with a Heavy Conversion Beamer. 

Shame there is no new WHFB stuff.... where is my Thunder Lizard / Arcanadon ?


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Just checked the Dreadnoughts rules.... can't be used in Grey Knights army  Ah well.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Ooooo Plasma Raider! I have been waiting so long for one of those XD

SGMAlice


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I must say i give Forgeworld cuddo's for there SHITTY supply of ELSPETH VON DRAKEN ON CARMINE DRAGON, Thanks for selling them all to resalers........


----------



## Uncle Nurgle (Jun 26, 2008)

Azkaellon said:


> I must say i give Forgeworld cuddo's for there SHITTY supply of ELSPETH VON DRAKEN ON CARMINE DRAGON, Thanks for selling them all to resalers........


Yup because that's totally under their control, valid point sir, valid point...


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

pics are up on the site http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/News/Games_Day_Chicago_2011_Seminar_Highlights.html


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Uncle Nurgle said:


> Yup because that's totally under their control, valid point sir, valid point...


I though so.:laugh:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah after seeing the good quality of that tantalus if its rules are good. ill have to buy it


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Some exciting stuff from MajorWesJensen from Warseer:

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showpost.php?p=5681660&postcount=67


MajorWesJanson said:


> How I spent my summer (Gamesday) Vacation
> 
> Most of my time was either in seminars, or hanging out talking to the luminaries at the studio guest table.
> 
> ...





MajorWesJanson said:


> Few more things:
> Jes is not currently sculpting anything that he can't tell us about, but instead is doing mainly design work and mentoring new sculptors.
> Laughed about the whole Summer of Fliers rumor. There was little studio interest in fliers at all until the Razorwing came along, now people want to put fliers in books.
> He also does not like the Lucius pattern Epic titan models, as they are too blocky and generic Sci-fi.
> ...


http://www.warseer.com/forums/showpost.php?p=5681800&postcount=72


































:shok: Wow, one more thing that going to postpone my Elysian Army. And yes, they do look similar to Halo...but I happen to like the looks of Halo. Those look amazing...


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

MASTER CHIEF¡¡¡¡¡ I like the idea


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

what about this bad boy though!! no one showed us the pic of the heavy bolters on here!! they look immense. 
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=115410&d=1312200678

twin heavy bolters for my contemptor me thinks!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That is some epic stuff. I really like what I am seeing but really wish someone would have snapped a picture of the void raven.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Is the Techmarine with conversion beam going to come out, because I just ordered the direct order Techmarine from GW with the idea of converting a conversion beam to use it as an Iron Father.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Is the Techmarine with conversion beam going to come out, because I just ordered the direct order Techmarine from GW with the idea of converting a conversion beam to use it as an Iron Father.


There's no release date, but rumor is it's coming out later this year.


----------



## Patapon13 (Apr 26, 2009)

WHY DID NOBODY ASK OF NIDS!!!! MORE NIDS!!!! like they havent got somthing new in ages, yes its hard to think of but you do not have to always have a unite linked with a book!


----------

